# sometimes cats lose



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

luckily no animals were harmed (yet) in this video...but cats don't give up easily and they do have to eat.

Lion sent flying by buffalo in extraordinary video


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I hate seeing things like this - I never know who to feel bad for, the attacker that didn't get his meal or the attacked that is taken down. I'd never last on a safari - I'd be the one screaming "RUN little baby elephant, RUN!!!" at the top of my lungs. I used to cry at Wild Kingdom when I was a kid.


----------

